# Hamster wet tail, recovery help please.



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Hiya,

Some of you may remember my story of Doris the hamster who disappeared from her cage and ended up in next doors kitchen cupboard?

It seems the stress and cold got to her and she has had wet tail....From what i've heard hydration is the most important aspect of recovery...forgive the novice questions but i've never dealt with wet tail before.
She has lost a lot of weight and has the typical hunched up appearance, but i'm told that the vet can't do anything and that my best bet is to regain her gut flora, don't get me wrong, i have no problem with taking to the vet if that's what's needed but articles i've read says it stresses them out more and they'd only give her vitamins etc.

She seems to be eating and drinking ok, and seems as active as normal but she's looking very frail. Can she have human Dioralyte for vital salts and hydration? What foods are going to be the best for her gut flora and to get some weight on her?

Her stools now look normal and her tail and vent area is dry.

Thanks


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi,

Don't give Dioralyte as the salts are not the same as us and also we can get rid of any excesses much easier than other mammals. The trouble with wet tail is that it lowers the immune system so much that most decent vets would put them on Baytril to prevent secondary issues (along with probiotic). Trouble is antibiotics DO affect digestion so there is always a dilema. However is seems like she is making a recovery (which I have to say is extremely rare, especially without veterinary treatment). Was it necessarily wet tail at all??

I would strongly recommend something like vetscriptions.co.uk: Lacto B9 Probiotic powder for daily digestive support 5X2g sachets although pets at home also now do probiotics (look for one suitable for Guinea Pigs). Don't put in water, put on food instead.

If her stools are dry and her tail is now dry I would say she is through the worst of it. Don't offer any other food besides the usual mix she is used to and ensure the cage is kept very clean, although without stressing her too much. Avoid handling until she has made a full recovery and keep the cage in a quiet room.

Dehydration is the main killer as you said.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

pah sell probiotic powder, hopefully you`ll be able to rehydrate her in time.

i found a little wheat germ sprinkled onthefood helps too
vcheepfrom health food shops like holland ans barret
if you cantget it some whole wheat will do


----------



## stuart402 (Mar 5, 2009)

This has worked for me with great success over the years,moisten a little egg food,its usually sold for rearing birds,or a small amount of hard boiled egg,it works because its easily digested protein and if given as soon as wet tail is noticed and the animal is strong enough to be eating almost always sees them through.


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

if her rear is dry and clear then if she had wet tail she's over the worst of it.
I get what you mean about going to the vets sometimes it does stress animals out more but the vets would be able to prescribe baytril but thats if it's wet tail.
I know at work we give them extra sunflower hearts in their food and we also make up rehydration fluid which helps as we put it in their drinking water or in some case's syringe feed it to them.
I know I've read about other things you can do for them so I can double check at work tomorrow about what we use and get back to ya.


----------

